# Tippecanoe Co. (& surrounding areas)



## thewalkingstick

Just thought Id start for my area...will be posting soon enough. A little early yet need some 50s at night


----------



## golddustshroomin

thewalkingstick said:


> Just thought Id start for my area...will be posting soon enough. A little early yet need some 50s at night


Hey we are almost neighbors! I'm in newton county and shop a lot in Lafayette. Looking forward to your finds! Please post them!


----------



## golddustshroomin

thewalkingstick said:


> Just thought Id start for my area...will be posting soon enough. A little early yet need some 50s at night


I love your profile pic by the way! Snapping turtles are one of the few things that totally freak my weirdness!


----------



## wayne hall

golddustshroomin said:


> Hey we are almost neighbors! I'm in newton county and shop a lot in Lafayette. Looking forward to your finds! Please post them!


where you at in newton county. I am from kentland


----------



## golddustshroomin

wayne hall said:


> where you at in newton county. I am from kentland


I am actually in Kentland! I dont know where to hunt in Kentland though... I hunt in northern newton county. Is there anywhere good to hunt in southern newton county?


----------



## wayne hall

golddustshroomin said:


> I am actually in Kentland! I dont know where to hunt in Kentland though... I hunt in northern newton county. Is there anywhere good to hunt in southern newton county?


i ussauly go up to the slough or there are a few place around lake village.


----------



## golddustshroomin

wayne hall said:


> i ussauly go up to the slough or there are a few place around lake village.


Looked in the slough today for just a few minutes and found one half free. The slough is so big that I haven't discovered where to look there. I have some spots in the village that are pretty reliable too. So, nowhere you know of in Kentland huh?


----------



## wayne hall

golddustshroomin said:


> Looked in the slough today for just a few minutes and found one half free. The slough is so big that I haven't discovered where to look there. I have some spots in the village that are pretty reliable too. So, nowhere you know of in Kentland huh?


no a few place around brook I used to know about but not sure how good they are now.


----------



## thewalkingstick

Hey guys went out today & hit a bunch of spots scattered around Lafayette & ...nothing. I've stopped hunting every square inch of ground & just keep my head up for dead trees & go to those. U can find 30 looking all day looking at every square inch or look for dead trees & find hundreds!


----------

